# Query on petrol consumption 1.2L engine



## STEINER (8 Dec 2011)

I am budgeting for the year and not the car driver in the household.

Looking up figures on net re litres/100km for petrol engines.

Would 5 litres per 100 kilometres be a reasonable ballpark petrol consumption figure to use in calculations for a 2 year old 1.2L car?


----------



## Jetblue (8 Dec 2011)

You might be a little on the optimistic side there!

Forgive me but I still think in miles/gal.
Your 100km per 5 litres would correspond to 62.14 miles to 1.1 gal or 57 miles to 1 gal.
The best I have got from an economical 1.4 litre toyota petrol was 46mpg.
Converting that gives approx 81.35 km per 5 litres.

You might get 100km/5L from a good diesel.


----------



## gipimann (8 Dec 2011)

If you look at a manufacturer's advertisement for your specific type of car, it should give the average fuel consumption somewhere in the blurb.


----------



## mathepac (8 Dec 2011)

1.2 L 3-cylinder VW engine? Use low 30's, probably 40 mpg absolute max.


----------



## vandriver (8 Dec 2011)

My wife has the 1.2 Fabia and around town it gets probably under 30 mpg.Think thats about 9.4 l per 100 km!


----------



## mathepac (8 Dec 2011)

vandriver said:


> ... 1.2 Fabia and around town it gets probably under 30 mpg...


That's the one. Renowned as a gas-guzzler.


----------



## vandriver (8 Dec 2011)

Pity I didnt know that before purchase!


----------



## murtagh.neil (8 Dec 2011)

Suprised to hear about the 30mpg. I have a 2008 skoda fabia, i'd eaily get around 50mpg out of it. The worst would be 40mpg and that's if i'm doing a lot of motorway driving, i find driving it at 120k causes the worst fuel consumption.


----------



## newirishman (8 Dec 2011)

5l / 100km should be achievable with a 1.2l engine, but it certainly requires very relaxed driving. I would think that around 6l/100 would be more realistic.
Converter link:
[broken link removed]


----------



## vandriver (8 Dec 2011)

to murtagh.neil:can you confirm that you get in excess of 750 km per tank ?


----------



## murtagh.neil (9 Dec 2011)

yep,  getting around 810k per tank at least, i don't brim it though so would probably be more. 
I have the skoda estate version, it's a 1.2l too if that makes any difference


----------



## tosullivan (9 Dec 2011)

5l/100km equates to 56.4mpg
You just divide 282 by the amount of litres quoted per 100km to get the mpg
I would think with todays modern small petrol engines that figure is quite achievable


----------



## STEINER (24 Feb 2012)

nearly 3 months gone now with the 2010 Seat 1.2L petrol.  Its consuming about 40 litres per 500km about €63 just city driving.


----------



## who ru (6 Mar 2012)

STEINER said:


> nearly 3 months gone now with the 2010 Seat 1.2L petrol.  Its consuming about 40 litres per 500km about €63 just city driving.



that's approx 36mpg?


----------



## shesells (6 Mar 2012)

I have a 1.2 focus and only get 320 miles out of a 55l tank city driving, but if I do long trips on motorways I can get 450. Shows how expensive sitting in traffic really is!


----------



## karibou57 (7 Mar 2012)

on CLio 1.2 from 2008 am 6.5L/100km on average


----------



## STEINER (4 Dec 2012)

STEINER said:


> I am budgeting for the year and not the car driver in the household.
> 
> Looking up figures on net re litres/100km for petrol engines.
> 
> Would 5 litres per 100 kilometres be a reasonable ballpark petrol consumption figure to use in calculations for a 2 year old 1.2L car?



I recorded mileage and fuel purchases for a 2010 1.2L Seat Cordoba from 2nd Dec 2011 to 1st Dec 2012.

13,668 km travelled mostly Dublin city/suburbs. Female driver.

€1,856 worth of petrol purchased.  1,156 litres purchased. cheapest €1.456 /L Applegreen Kimmage 31/12/2011.  dearest €1.709/L Esso Long mile Road 17/09/2012

Works out at 12.2 km/L or 34.6 miles/gallon discounting whatever left in tank

another poster put up a handy converter on another thread

http://www.thecalculatorsite.com/conversions/fuelconsumption.php#.ULyEel3a7


----------

